

Minecraft now generating $300,000 per day - bond

Wow!
So he offered for free during the last few days while solving some server problems and now that he started charging again, the sales exploded!
http://minecraft.net/stats.jsp
======
aristus
Is the PayPal account still frozen?

~~~
bond
No

